# In Loving Memory



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Since I am new here I wanted to intodruce you to my Rainbow Bridge Savannah, She passed away this past June 16th 2005
She is so missed 
I love you Savannah, RIP sweety


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Savannah was a beauty. Only time eases the pain, but thanks for feeling able to share your recent loss, and please share more when you can. RIP.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Mechele, I'm so sorry you lost her. It's so hard. 

There are two really strange coincidences here. First, she died on my birthday, and second, she could be a twin to my Precious, who died in October. I would not be able to tell the difference between them. Like you, I am still mourning her. She was my special baby, as Savanna was to you. 

We can pray for one another. God bless you. My heart aches for you.


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow that is interesting Jeanie

God Bless you too sweetie!


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

A few more photos of Savannah
I rescued Savannah from my sister's rental property
she was abandoned due to the fact she was pregnate
I brought her home she had her kitties and then she passed on
Had I known this, I would have keep one of her kitties
instead I found homes for them all !
Anyway here is more pics of my sweet Baby


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a good little mother she was. If it's not too painful for you, Mechele, what caused her death?


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

She escaped through a window and She was killed by a car


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How heartbreaking for you. I'm sure she didn't suffer. God bless her.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry you lost your precious beauty. I have Siamese mix that looks very similar to your Savanna. What wonderful pictures you have of her. God's blessings to you.


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm sorry  , she was lovely!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

One of the very prettiest siamese kitties I have ever seen. Bless her.


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She was absolutely gorgeous. I am so sorry you lost her.


----------



## Siamese (Feb 15, 2006)

Probably the most beautiful Kitty I've ever seen. R.I.P. Savannah.


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks you so much


----------

